# BOX CHEVY "WRANKLED" by cKc



## KurupT

i'll post up all the pics in a moment but heres the car. :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT

heres what it looked like when we got a hold of it...


----------



## KurupT

001












Last edited by KurupT at Sep 12 2003, 12:05 PM


----------



## KurupT

002


----------



## KurupT

003


----------



## KurupT

004


----------



## KurupT

005


----------



## KurupT

006


----------



## KurupT

let us know what you guys think. if you want more pictures of this interior and others from us, check out our website:

CustomKarCrafters.com


----------



## kramtronix




----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 12 2003, 12:28 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats exactly what we been callin it too! :biggrin:


----------



## kramtronix

Shit is tight!


----------



## BigPoppa

i'm not feeling it. Too much

K. Diaz


----------



## DroptLinkin

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 12 2003, 11:50 AM
> *i'm not feeling it. Too much
> 
> K. Diaz*


 yea i wouldnt do up my car like that either. but he said he didnt want any flat spots, nothin but wrankles. and we gotta give the customers what they want


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

That was a waist of a car.


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Sep 12 2003, 01:11 PM
> *That was a waist of a car.*


 My bad "WASTE"


----------



## BigLinc

u guys got some talent for sure, i know i couldnt do that, but i do not like it at all, lol

but good job! got to make the customers happy


----------



## BUD

I gotta agree...wrinkles or wrankles look aight with some material but not vinyl or leather...just my opinion though...but as for the quality and craftsmanship... looks very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowwagon67

waste of time


----------



## FlipFlopBox

do you know what he did with the original interior???? id like some tan leather seats!!!


----------



## immortalsouljah

I think it would be better with less wrinkles.Anyway how much?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by DroptLinkin+Sep 12 2003, 10:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DroptLinkin @ Sep 12 2003, 10:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigPoppa_@Sep 12 2003, 11:50 AM
> *i'm not feeling it.  Too much
> 
> K. Diaz*


yea i wouldnt do up my car like that either. but he said he didnt want any flat spots, nothin but wrankles. and we gotta give the customers what they want [/b][/quote]
I hear you, props on the work though. Imagine the patterns on a lady's thighs after sitting in there with short shorts on. Looks like my nutsac on a cold day. Maybe if it was plush instead of leather. 

K. Diaz 



Last edited by BigPoppa at Sep 12 2003, 03:26 PM


----------



## souf pawe

you guys are tight azz fuck with your work and shit, i like it, its like no others i've seen,


----------



## Torx

looks like it was VERY time consuming..

too much wrinkle, imo.. but the name of the car is wrankled.. soo... i guess there cant be too much wrankle..


----------



## deez nutz

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 12 2003, 09:28 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

looks real good


----------



## DroptLinkin

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Sep 12 2003, 04:57 PM
> *do you know what he did with the original interior???? id like some tan leather seats!!! *


 trust me you dont want the interior that was in there. it looks ok from a distance but it had been redone, and it wasnt done that well. it was old and falling apart too


----------



## DroptLinkin

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 12 2003, 09:51 PM
> *looks real good*


 thanks trudawg. were workin on yours right now.


----------



## Joost....

im just not feeling it, its too much :uh:


----------



## Spanky

THE QUALITY OF WORK APPEARS TO BE GOOD ITS JUST THE STYLE I'M PERSONALLY NOT FEELING...UNFORTUNATELY MOST PEOPLE NEVER LOOK PAST THE STYLE AND CHECK OUT THE QUALITY...DID YOU GUYS DO THAT '65 THAT WAS IN LRM? I THOUGHT THAT LOOKED GOOD CAUSE IT WASN'T TOTALLY DONE UP LIKE THAT...


----------



## DroptLinkin

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 13 2003, 11:14 AM
> *THE QUALITY OF WORK APPEARS TO BE GOOD ITS JUST THE STYLE I'M PERSONALLY NOT FEELING...UNFORTUNATELY MOST PEOPLE NEVER LOOK PAST THE STYLE AND CHECK OUT THE QUALITY...DID YOU GUYS DO THAT '65 THAT WAS IN LRM? I THOUGHT THAT LOOKED GOOD CAUSE IT WASN'T TOTALLY DONE UP LIKE THAT...*


thanks for the compliments... im glad to see people look past the style of the interior and actually look at the quality of the work. most people just say its ugly and they dont like it, without looking at the work. like the pink/yellow bubble we did. everyone just says its ugly.

yes we also did the 65 that was in lrm. we like that style a lot. we recently did a 69 caddy with a similar wrinkled style. we'll post pics asap. i just have to load them to our site. 



Last edited by DroptLinkin at Sep 13 2003, 12:28 PM


----------



## KurupT

again thanks to everyone for the compliments 

and trudawg yours is next!! 



Last edited by KurupT at Sep 13 2003, 01:31 PM


----------



## [email protected]

I liked the factory interior MUCH better, or what ever interior. That wrinkled vynal looking shit needs to go :biggrin: Otherwise it looks like a good install


----------



## fabfiveprez

> _Originally posted by immortalsouljah_@Sep 12 2003, 05:17 PM
> *I think it would be better with less wrinkles.Anyway how much?*


 ????


----------



## Torx

i want more pics of that regal...

your guys work looks flawless, but that wrinkled car.. yuck..
like i said it looks like it too alot of time to do, and that, you have to give credit..


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Sep 14 2003, 10:24 AM
> *i want more pics of that regal...
> 
> your guys work looks flawless, but that wrinkled car.. yuck..
> like i said it looks like it too alot of time to do, and that, you have to give credit..*


 which regal you refering to? :biggrin:


----------

